# Simple Lightroom Q



## Dragster3 (Sep 23, 2017)

Example... 

I crop a picture then I start to do adjustments.
Some times I like to hit the reset button, but it resets it back to the original...
How can I control how back it does the "reset"
Do you know what I mean?
BTW I am new at LR
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2017)

AFAIK, "Reset" is reset; takes you right back to the 'as shot' file.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 23, 2017)

exactly, I want to set a stopping point on the reset...like how far to go back?
Can't be done?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2017)

Not that I know of.  You can selectively undo edits, but I don't believe that there is a "Undo all but..." feature.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 23, 2017)

reset is the "undo all" 

I would like crop my pic, then restart from that point, so when I hit reset it goes to the point right after the crop. 

that's one example of course. I tried making a copy, but it copies the original file. 

Oh well...thanks anyways!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 23, 2017)

Look at your history


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2017)

I understand what you want.  I'm saying that as far as I know, LR will not allow you to do what you want.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Sep 24, 2017)

Your history is a record of all of the changes that you have made. You can click on any point in the history and you will be reset to that point.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 24, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Look at your history





tirediron said:


> I understand what you want.  I'm saying that as far as I know, LR will not allow you to do what you want.





Alan92RTTT said:


> Your history is a record of all of the changes that you have made. You can click on any point in the history and you will be reset to that point.



I can clear history and it gives me a new starting point. I figured it out...now I don't have to use that "reset" button.

thanks again!


----------



## waday (Sep 24, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Look at your history
> ...


You can also create a "virtual copy" once you get the image to a point that you like. This creates a new image to work with, removing the existing history, while also preserving the history of the original (so you don't have to clear the history, in case you want to go back and edit something later).

So, you can hit "reset" after you make a bunch of edits, and it should reset it to the point that you created the virtual copy.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Sep 24, 2017)

waday said:


> You can also create a "virtual copy" once you get the image to a point that you like. This creates a new image to work with, removing the existing history, while also preserving the history of the original (so you don't have to clear the history, in case you want to go back and edit something later).
> 
> So, you can hit "reset" after you make a bunch of edits, and it should reset it to the point that you created the virtual copy.



OOO! I never thought of that. There have been a few occasions where I wanted to easily compare a point in an images edit history with the last few changes.  the VC would let me do that.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2017)

I always use virtual copy when converting to b&w


----------



## waday (Sep 24, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I always use virtual copy when converting to b&w


I usually do, too, but I create the virtual copy after cropping/leveling, etc. I usually process color and B&W versions differently, so I'll have two versions with different edits to tailor the image to the process.


----------

